# Floor Mats - Husky Liners vs. WeatherTech



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to get some decent floor mats in my '03 Silverado before salt season. I have had Husky Liners in my '89 forever and have liked them. There more like trays & sometimes catch them getting in/out.

I like the looks of their competitor, WeatherTech Digitalfit in that your foot is not as likely to catch the edge getting in/out. But I am not sure if they funnel the liquid right into your door seal - which I wouldn't think would be a good idea. Anyone have this brand? I welcome your comments. Maybe they hold liquid in.

Also, it looks like Husky Liners has a newer model called the Weatherbeater but not many applications yet.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Get the ones in the second pic. I have a set in my truck, and we have a set in each truck at work also. They work great!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Get husky they hold the water. The other let the water go to the door plate and go every were


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

That's 2 for Husky, 0 for WeatherTech. Seems like WeatherTech has an almost good design but they should keep it contained like Huskyliners. That's most likely what I will order. Just had the truck detailed and want to avoid salt stained carpet.

Thanks.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the Husky Weatherbeater for my truck, they're great, except they need to be about an inch wider.


----------



## Ewsa (Aug 23, 2010)

Used to always have the Husky liners. In my new Chevy I tried the WeatherTech and I think they work great. Left the sunroof open one night when we got 3" of rain, and they held a heck of a lot of water really well.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had both and the imo the weather tech is far superior. I like the fact the water runs out the sills instead of pooling in my truck. We actually run WT in every truck we own.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

JD Dave;1108634 said:


> I've had both and the imo the weather tech is far superior. I like the fact the water runs out the sills instead of pooling in my truck. We actually run WT in every truck we own.


Any problems with the salt water going under that plastic cover? Have you removed the sill covers and looked for damage and or rust build up and is it a issue?

I have used similar ones but I always have 2 big bath towels folded and placed about at my heels to soak up excess.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

REAPER;1108760 said:


> Any problems with the salt water going under that plastic cover? Have you removed the sill covers and looked for damage and or rust build up and is it a issue?
> 
> I have used similar ones but I always have 2 big bath towels folded and placed about at my heels to soak up excess.


Yes I've had the sills up and they look awsome. My 02 has had them on since new. I find my windows never really fog up because all the moisture runs out the door.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

JD Dave;1108634 said:


> I've had both and the imo the weather tech is far superior. I like the fact the water runs out the sills instead of pooling in my truck. We actually run WT in every truck we own.


X2.....worth the price tag


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

JD Dave;1108772 said:


> Yes I've had the sills up and they look awsome. My 02 has had them on since new. I find my windows never really fog up because all the moisture runs out the door.


Thanks I have been looking for something like those WT's for the Chevy.

On a sidenote. Everytime I drive to Iowa to visit my daughter now I think of you when I pass the JD plant. :laughing:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I had the the huskies in 1994 chevy 2500 and I didn't like them they changed form to easy. Meaning the sides either bent in or bowed out. Also they moved around alot. When I got my new truck in 04 I changed to to weather tech.They're nice. I've never had my rugs get wet since I put them in and they lasted 100,000 miles.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

icudoucme;1108884 said:


> I had the the huskies in 1994 chevy 2500 and I didn't like them they changed form to easy. Meaning the sides either bent in or bowed out. Also they moved around alot. When I got my new truck in 04 I changed to to weather tech.They're nice. I've never had my rugs get wet since I put them in and they lasted 100,000 miles.


That's good to know. So with snow and melt off, does that drain off into the rubber door seal or does the mat kind of contain it? I was concerned about salt water sitting in places it shouldn't with the Weathertech's.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently have the old style Husky's (second pic). It's time for a new set as the drivers side is wrinkled on the outer edge. 

I think I'll go with the Husky WB this time. The 02 GM's have that lip before the front of the seat, so I'm sure water isn't going to go anywhere but out the door if at all.

On a side note, I think these things are alot of money for what they are.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

RepoMan207;1108899 said:


> I currently have the old style Husky's (second pic). It's time for a new set as the drivers side is wrinkled on the outer edge.
> 
> I think I'll go with the Husky WB this time. The 02 GM's have that lip before the set, so I'm sure water isn't going to anywhere but the door.
> 
> On a side note, I think these things are alot of money for what they are.


I can only find the Husky Weatherbeater online for the newest style trucks. I'm not sure they make them for the classic silverado. I like the look of it too. They are expensive but I suppose they have a lot invested in r&d making so many different molds.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Snowzilla;1108905 said:


> I can only find the Husky Weatherbeater online for the newest style trucks. I'm not sure they make them for the classic silverado. I like the look of it too. They are expensive but I suppose they have a lot invested in r&d making so many different molds.


That could be very true. Mats have come along way, and they're a must have for us guys that have carpet. When I bought my OEM carpet to replace the old one, I almost went with the vinyl...I wish I had now.


----------

